# new rims



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)




----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice looking wheels. I have always been a fan of the gold on the DB. Are those 295's on the back?


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

245 up front and 275 out back the rims are 9.5F and 10.5R


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

those are some big SOBs in the back!


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

looks real good!!! great choice on rims!!


----------



## SullyARB (Sep 24, 2004)

BTW: Noticed the Mass Plates, Clay's Nissan. Did you purchase it from them? And if so, how are they?

Ive been looking at Ira, Clay's, and Peter's in NH.

Oh, hows it done in the winter? Light on the end?

Thx
Sully


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

i actually bought the car off of a private sellar but he bought it from clay. i take my car to jerry rome nissan and they have been fantastic with helping me out and servicing it. as for winter i have a beater and the car will be parked in my garage.


----------



## SullyARB (Sep 24, 2004)

aight... Not sure if this is the right forum.. But Im looking at the base model, I can always add the aftermarket bells & whistles... But what id like ot know, what are your guys & gals major complaints about the care?

Possiable just give me the run down of what you do and dont like about the care, it would deff. help me out in making my decision. 

Thx
Sully


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

that the glove box is behind the seats...i think thats my only complaint


----------



## silverstone04 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sully 
I bought the base model with aero pkg ( about $425 ) I love the car. The only thing that I do not like is that the window drops down about .5 inch each time that the door opens. It is a minor thing. It just does not seem to match the basic approach that Nissan has taken with the rest of the car.

Overall I love the car. It is a true sports car. 
Another comment that I can make is that a big person will probably hate the drivers seat. It is tight for me on the sides and I am not fat ( just a big guy haha ).


----------



## SullyARB (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you got the window system checked? Rain? LoL

Im around the 6'2" area in height, I have sat in the car once, but i havent taken it around in a test drive.. So its a narrow tight ey.. hmm.. this should be interesting.. 

Sully


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

not a problem for me im 5'9" and i have plenty of room muahaha.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

always been a sucker for those deep-dish rims


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

The windows going down is purposeful. As for the base model, I wouldn't purchase anything less than enthusiast. The enthusiast has the xenons and LIMITED SLIP (big deal) over the base. I wouldn't want to drive this car without some kind of traction control.


----------

